# write myself a note



## catkindle (Nov 22, 2011)

I LOVE my new Kindle fire. As I see it taking over most of my life (email, texting, internet, BOOKS to read) I decided yesterday to make a list of the important things i needed to do..
And I couldn't do it! My kindle comes with some office application, but you have to buy the PREMIUM to be able to write ANYTHING.

I saw there were some free apps but i had no luck getting the one I chose to load.
HELP?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are a couple I have on my Fire:



This one lets you write by hand. . . .notes are not stored in an editable format but if you write legibly they're readable. . .you can set how big the writing is. I got it when it was a free app a while ago.



this one is free and lets you type notes for yourself.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the Color Note one that Ann mentioned and I like it.  It's not complicated, it's free and it seems to do what I need it to do.


----------



## catkindle (Nov 22, 2011)

tHANK YOU!!


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

I got List Master Pro when it was free a couple of days ago. It's only $1.99. It's perfect for lists and I've been using it.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

If I didn't have my IPHONE, I could see myself using a program like that.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome... I'll just save those names for later once I get my Kindle Fire tehehe.. Are there any Apps for drawing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Awesome... I'll just save those names for later once I get my Kindle Fire tehehe.. Are there any Apps for drawing?


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=drawing&x=0&y=0

Haven't checked them but I'm sure some work for the Fire. . .just check out the Amazon App store for what's available.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sketch Mobile is free and is a good drawing app...

http://www.amazon.com/Autodesk-Inc-SketchBook-Mobile-Express/dp/B004SCR8QU/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1322077178&sr=1-8

Betsy


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Evernote!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I am a wishlist-a-holic & had list upon list of apps I wanted for my fire. The list app I'd settled one (Out of Milk or somethingl ike that) is not compatible, so I tried Grocery IQ (bleh, but love the coupons tab!) & Color Note. I really like Color Note-- it's so easy to add things, to have different lists, to check & uncheck things, and to make lists pretty


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I saw a few reviewers say that the Sketch Mobile and Sketch Express gave them problems and would crash...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had that.  I would try the free version and see if you do.  I suspect it was an earlier version or not with a Fire (these apps aren't just Fire apps).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You do have to pay attention to when reviews are written for the apps. . . .if it's more than a few months old chances are very good the review was on an earlier version and whatever was causing problems has been fixed. .  .


----------

